# one gallon glass jugs



## User196221 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know a source for one gallon glass jugs that I could purchase at a grocery store? Does anything come in glass jugs anymore, seems everything is in plastic. The wine equipment stores sell them for $8.00 each, and I am hoping to get them a little cheaper.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 22, 2011)

Check the wine aisle - i forget the name of the wine - but they sell 1 gallon jugs of wine.


----------



## BobF (Mar 22, 2011)

User196221 said:


> Does anyone know a source for one gallon glass jugs that I could purchase at a grocery store? Does anything come in glass jugs anymore, seems everything is in plastic. The wine equipment stores sell them for $8.00 each, and I am hoping to get them a little cheaper.


 
I couldn't find anything in my area except Carlo Rossi in 4L bottles. I ended up buying some from a wine supply shop. THEN people started giving me empty CR jugs.

I'm not sure what shipping ends up being, but midwest has these for $4.25:
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/1-gallon-glass-jug.html


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a gallon of organic apple juice/cider from Whole Foods for $7.25. Nice glass jug and it came with something I can brew


----------



## gird123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I asked the recycle guy at the dump to keep Carlo Rossi bottles for me. I have 17 or 18.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 22, 2011)

Our walmart sells the gallon wine in glass jugs. that is what I use. Also left word with my parents church, since they use the gallons of wine for different things. So I get them there as well for free


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

My local Ace Hardware sells 1G glass jugs. If you do't want to drink a gallon of CR!


----------



## Boyd (Mar 22, 2011)

[I have 6 or 8, 4 litre bottles you can have free if you get to Mankato, MN.

Would be nice to get rid of them.


----------



## Doublestorm (Mar 26, 2011)

We use these at work...typically 20 - 30 a day and just send them for recycling. I've brought home a couple dozen for my own use. I'm sure the shipping costs would not make it worthwhile to send them out.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 26, 2011)

I found some one at the local Sam's Club that was buying a cart full of CR gallon jugs. After a quick conversation, I now have around 25 x1 gallon jugs. This only cost me 2 or 3 bottles of my home made wine. While you wait to meet someone, you can always laugh at the xtra strange people that wander buy.


----------



## LanMan (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys can flame me or not but the gallon plastic jugs that hawaiian punch comes in are #1 hdpe. Just drill a hole in the top and add stopper and airlock. Instant 1 gallon better bottle
I have also used milk jugs.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

LanMan said:


> You guys can flame me or not but the gallon plastic jugs that hawaiian punch comes in are #1 hdpe. Just drill a hole in the top and add stopper and airlock. Instant 1 gallon better bottle
> I have also used milk jugs.



I believe #2 is what you're looking for to use. Either way I ran into someone else over the weekend that is doing the same thing and then drinking right from the bottle. Did I flame him, Hell no! I'm bought 5 of his carboys for $10. each and he has tem more as soon as he empties the rest of them in milk jugs. It wasn't my place to tell him what's making him and his wife happy is wrong. I did the right thing in helping recycle the glass carboys.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know if anyone would be interested in these jugs but I thought I would post this. I am going up on Thrusday to Mansfield to get a supply of them. They have a screw top with a knockout plug for a spigot. I was planning on drilling the tops and fitting them for a stopper and airlock. May not work on the cap but I should be able to fit an airlock somewhere. I will also keep a few for water storage in my "just in case" area. 

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/for/2541180130.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Rocky, I just gave a bunch of those away. Those look like the jugs that you get from Walkers when they hot pack their juice. You pay an extra $15.00 when you buy it that way. They would be excellent water storage bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2011)

Dan, are you saying that they could not be used as a substitute for Better Bottles for secondary fermentation? Maybe I am over looking something.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Rocky they may be able to be used but I wouldn't want to use anything I can't see into. Being opaque in color it's hard to see what's going on inside. I would use a 15 dollar better bottle in a heart beat over these.


----------



## LanMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I believe #2 is what you're looking for to use. Either way I ran into someone else over the weekend that is doing the same thing and then drinking right from the bottle. Did I flame him, Hell no! I'm bought 5 of his carboys for $10. each and he has tem more as soon as he empties the rest of them in milk jugs. It wasn't my place to tell him what's making him and his wife happy is wrong. I did the right thing in helping recycle the glass carboys.



Runningwolf, Better bottles are #1 PET. Just saying
I made a mistake saying HDPE in my first post.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok I never checked that out on them. Cool!!!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2011)

Rocky they may be able to be used but I wouldn't want to use anything I can't see into. Being opaque in color it's hard to see what's going on inside. I would use a 15 dollar better bottle in a heart beat over these. 

Right as always, King Friday. I guess I did not think this out too well. I still will get a few for water storage. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BobF (Aug 23, 2011)

PET, HDPE#1, HDPE#2, etc do not always have the same composition.

For example, two different HDPE#2 containers can be, well, different!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2011)

No argument there. In the absolute sense, all containers are different.


----------

